# miami chop shop (custom lowrider shop)



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

MIAMI CHOP SHOP 
2089 NW OPALOCKA BLVD 
MIAMI FL 33054
305-688-8981 SHOP
786-380-6468 CELL-CALL OR TEX ANYTIME
OR EMAIL [email protected]


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

WE ALL HOPPING SPRINGS CALL FOR PRICE
3 1/2 TON SPRINGS
3 TON CHROME SPRINGS
4 1/2 TON SPRINGS


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry all custom size piston call for price
























and we carry reg and hopping piston and powerballs


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry custom air bags kit call for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry 4-link suspension


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry look a like pesco old skool pumps call for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have good deal on tires and we can ship anywhere call for price
from 20-22-24-26-28- super cheap


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

any pics of your work?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we do custom a-arms for any car or truck call for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry custom body bushing and all a-arms bushing call for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

kingwood give me a few days and i will show u are work
trying to keep lowrider alive homie ?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have custom sq wammy tanks


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

mini pumps call for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

custom dump call for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry 14inch and up supreme wheel thay do not have 13 nomore
call for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry all gold set up call for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have custom zig zag slowdown vaule


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

if you need custom color wire wheels call for price anysize


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

GUNNA HAVE TO CHECK YA'LL OUT WHEN I NEED SOMETHING. :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Sep 8 2010, 07:43 PM~18519131
> *GUNNA HAVE TO CHECK YA'LL OUT WHEN I NEED SOMETHING. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry all chrome hopping springs not powder coated real chrome
call for price
3 1/2
4 ton
4 1/2
5 ton 
all real chrome call for price 786-380-6468 cell shop 305-688-8981


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

TTT for the homie from the MIA !!!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry wood steering wheel and shilft nolb call for price?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we do custom set ups with hard line and square tanks or round tanks
chrome or all gold call for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry spoke streeing wheel chrome or gold call for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we do carry hilow hydraulics product call for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we do have some pro hopper part on hand call for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry cce hydraulics all parts and air kit call for price
















call for 2 pump set up price good deals


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

Dam yall got everything :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Sep 9 2010, 11:15 PM~18530777
> *Dam yall got everything  :biggrin:
> *


trying homie alot people do not do alot acc for lowrider stuff
no one what to take care lowrider family iam here to deal with every body
and show u guys the right way


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 8 2010, 10:53 PM~18519907
> *thanks homie
> *


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we do lambo doors on any car or truck or classic price start from
$1000.00 and up depnds on the car 1-2days work call miami chop shop 
305=688-8981=786-380-6468


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we do carry use hopping pumps starting price 99.00 n up
and working call to see what we have in stock-305-688-8981
====786-380-6468


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:cheesy: t :biggrin: ttt


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Sep 10 2010, 03:19 PM~18535456
> *:cheesy: t :biggrin: ttt
> *


  :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

How much for a set of 14" 100 spoke reverse wire wheels? no adapters, tool, tires or knock offs?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 10 2010, 08:18 PM~18537230
> *How much for a set of 14" 100 spoke reverse wire wheels?  no adapters, tool, tires or knock offs?
> *


89.each chrome  let me no


----------



## Chiefgiv (Apr 8, 2006)

pm me a price for the deep dish 14" by 7" supremes with white walls and offset washers and lugs {chrome} and snap in center cap with emblem. also i would need them shipped to 46219 indianapolis IN


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 11 2010, 01:23 AM~18538680
> *89.each chrome  let me no
> *


so like $360 for the set?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 11 2010, 12:13 PM~18541343
> *so like $360 for the set?
> *


look homie its just better we just order a full set and i keep the
atp and spinner and u keep the wheels i get and you get a better deal
call me so i can explain thanks homie :uh:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry seat belts all colors in metal or all solid colors call for price
































day run 25.to 35 each


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## hydromaniacs (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 9 2010, 01:52 AM~18518602
> *we have custom sq wammy tanks
> 
> 
> ...


hi price for wammy tank ??


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry group 31 batterys for hopping cars or reg set up
1-800-crk 79.00
2=1100-crk 89.00
ave them all day call or tex
305-688-8981 shop
786-380-6468 cell


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

call for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry all size #6=#8 hoses


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have ur chrome motor kits for most cars?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

custom door kit for any car or truck?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

custom wammy and single tanks come with block and tanks n 
hard ware


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we sale clear wammy tanks


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry hard to fine fitting in stock and for ur hopping pumps


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

if u need custom driveshaft call for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

motor cap


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

hilow piston pump call for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

if you need custom pumps painted anycolor call for price








we can macth any color


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry battery chargers


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

if you need custom pressure plate call for price any style


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry dayton spinner call for price chrome or gold


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

how much for 4 link n can i use it on a 98 town car


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

custom tanks with custom block call for price








we sale as 2 pump set up kit $ call for price
and we sale just as kit as 2 tanks and block call for price$


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 8 2010, 05:45 PM~18518544
> *we carry custom body bushing and all a-arms bushing call for price
> 
> 
> ...


how much for a g-body


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have use hopping ang reg pumps call for price
305-688-8981-786-380-6468


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## classact (May 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 8 2010, 05:29 PM~18518402
> *we carry look a like pesco old skool pumps call for price
> 
> 
> ...


how much 4 2 pumps like this


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry look a like pesco pump set up 4 pump set up or 2pump set up
call for price chrome-gold-powder coated any color ?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

call for price?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we did not do this set up just sale the products


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

call for price?miami chop shop?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

call for price?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

chrome springs call for price?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

motor billet cap call for price?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

call for price?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

call for price?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

call for price?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we can do anycolor call for price?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 14 2010, 10:10 PM~18570591
> *we carry look a like pesco pump set up 4 pump set up or  2pump set up
> call for price chrome-gold-powder coated any color ?
> 
> ...


shortys veterano series .....


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 15 2010, 02:13 PM~18575971
> *we can do anycolor call for price?
> 
> 
> ...


shortys :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 15 2010, 05:30 PM~18577432
> *shortys veterano series .....
> *


yea homie he is a good guy and good product we have some products
of shortys in stock if u need anyhing or price on pumps call me for price :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 15 2010, 06:51 PM~18577990
> *yea homie he is a good guy and good product we have some products
> of shortys in stock if u need anyhing  or price on pumps call me for price :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have good price on pesco look a like set up raw black
or all chrome or gold or powder coated any color?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

call for price pesco pump look a like work faster than 
the real pesco call for price on single pump or 2-4 pump set up


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we do sal just reg pesco look a like pump only call for price?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we sale custom lift kit or if u need the work done call for price?


----------



## Chevy87 (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 16 2010, 11:12 AM~18583414
> *we have good price on pesco look a like set up raw black
> or all chrome or gold or powder coated any color?
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 8 2010, 05:29 PM~18518402
> *we carry look a like pesco old skool pumps call for price
> 
> 
> ...



pm me quote for 3 to 11717


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

pm me quote for upper adjustables for big body caddy 11717


thanks


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have all custom size piston tel-scoping cylinders
















call for price thanks


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

call for price we have all size springs in chrome


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice work. You got your own style.


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

YOU GOT ALL DA N STUCK HOMIE..GOOD SHIT.


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Sep 17 2010, 03:45 AM~18589182
> *YOU GOT ALL DA N STUCK HOMIE..GOOD SHIT.
> *


not all part some part have to be made 1week 2 week wait on some
custom parts thanks homie


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have custom motor chrome -gold -or anycolor u need?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

call for your custom set up 1=2=3=4=pump kits chrome =gold
or any color u need ?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have your reg pumps set up call for price ?chrome or gold or
anycolor ?ask for hector or harold ?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have round tanks for single pesco pumps and long tanks for 
ur 2 pesco pumps set up chrome =gold =anycolor


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry custom motor caps with logo call for price?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

crazy day at the shop today ?if anybody needs work on there car or truck call for price?








MIAMI CHOP SHOP


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin: call if you need any custom pumps or set up?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

geting this frame done soon i big hopper coming soon?in miami fl


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

4 sale s10 $1500.00 obo call 786-380-6468


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody need custom candy paint jobs call for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have use hopping pumps for sale good price call miami chop shop
305-688-8981


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

* S'up homie....What kinda $ u got on full frame wrap?
G-body, & 62-64 impala..? What kinda turn-around time...?*


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

if you need your custom set ups call for price or email at
[email protected]


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry are return hoses all style call for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Whats good homie


----------



## Chevy87 (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 16 2010, 11:12 AM~18583414
> *we have good price on pesco look a like set up raw black
> or all chrome or gold or powder coated any color?
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

custom tanks raw or chrome or gold for ur pesco pumps call for price?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

call for ur custom pesco set ups call for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we sale single pump with dumps or no dumps call for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry all type airbag kit for your classic cars comes complete
to install call for price and give us your year and model for price?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

call for price?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

call for price??


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

call for price?
































all style you like call for ur custom set ups


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

call for ur custom set up?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we have kits raw or chrome or gold or your color u want call for price?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## legend93 (Jan 26, 2010)

How much to install a 2 pump set-up in a 1999 lincoln town car? I have all parts just need actual instalation.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry load horn kit call for price?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we carry billet grill for ur donks or classic chevy call for price








anyyear


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

call for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we do lambo doors install call for price? and if you have damage lambo door
we dp repair call for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we sell trunk lift 8#-10-12 high to show off ur trunk set ups call for price?
kit comes complet or can be intstall/


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 29 2010, 01:05 PM~18692620
> *we sell trunk lift 8#-10-12 high to show off ur trunk set ups call for price?
> kit comes complet or can be intstall/
> 
> ...


WHAT THEY COST


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we sale all gold l.a billet series pumps call for price?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we sale custom pro pesco look a like pumps kits? we do not sale real
pesco pumps all set ups are custom made to your order call for
price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

we sale pesco la series in raw metal and fake adel you can custom
paint urself the color of ur ride call for price ?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

if you need custom set up install in your car we have nationwide
pick-up & delivery service call for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

if you have hydraulics on your ride you can take those reg pumps out
AND INSTALL ALL NEW LOOL A LIKE PESCO SET UPS WE CAN
SALE YOU PUMPS ONLY CALL FOR PRICE?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody needs front and rear custom brakes kit call for price?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

if you need custom gas







tanks call for price


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up miami


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

call for price wammy tank with mini block and billet holes cap?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

BUMPPPP UP BEAUTIFUL WORK RESPECT 


PM ME PRICE ON 2WING GOLD SPINNERS


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

if anybody need motor work or dress up ur motor call for price
for any car or classic or truck








786-380-6468 -305-688-8981


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

call for price for you custom pesco look a like set ups?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for saleing me my new springs :biggrin: 



























Lo low cutting the springs for me


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 9 2010, 09:44 PM~18774477
> *Thanks for saleing me my new springs  :biggrin:
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Oct 11 2010, 07:45 PM~18785575
> *:wow:
> *


  selling...good looking out...I had a long day that day :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 11 2010, 11:12 PM~18787880
> * selling...good looking out...I had a long day that day  :biggrin:
> *



lol


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

whats up miami fl


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

NICE WORK HOMIE WILL BE SEEING YOU SOON...


----------



## willz64impala (Oct 11, 2009)

pm me on soem chrome spring new or used


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

////////////////////////  whats up miami ////////////////


----------



## jgcustomz (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 30 2010, 10:23 PM~18707440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why do you have pics of other peoples work in your topic


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Sep 8 2010, 08:29 PM~18518402
> *we carry look a like pesco old skool pumps call for price
> 
> 
> ...



i would like some of those with some round dumps


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Nov 2 2010, 05:06 PM~18969103
> *why do you have pics of other peoples work in your topic
> *



:0


----------



## Mia84regal (Aug 3, 2011)

Looking for some 2 ton percut


----------



## Lincoln561 (Oct 30, 2010)

ooohh mannnnn homieeee i got a 97 lincoln town car my first build young and kinda new 2 the game and ima deff funna need alot of hydraulic parts and sum reinforcement. im down in west palm. ill deff hit u up:thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

viejitos miami said:


> call for price?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey thats my setup?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

why are u using other peoples work instead of yours?


----------



## Its jsut ME (May 20, 2015)

sweet uffin:


----------



## frankylow (Jun 6, 2016)

I'll be looking into getting a 99' deville within this year. I've always like the low rider, and I figured I might as well have my own then dream of one. You guys show love to the caddys??


----------

